# First Heat Question



## Musicteachersheff (Mar 27, 2016)

My 1 year old GSD Phoebe is having her first heat. She is on day 12 since we noticed her bleeding. Her Blood was dark red first and then went pink and has now stopped. She never had the straw colored discharge I have read about and she isn't really flagging her tail either. Not sure what to think or what to expect from here. Can the first heat be different than later ones? 

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Each bitch is different and day 12 for many is still early in the cycle. Heat cycles can vary, also, in the same bitch.


----------



## Musicteachersheff (Mar 27, 2016)

I guess I'm asking with 2 days blood free, is it safe to remove the diaper in doors? Will the yellowish discharge come later? Could the bleeding return? I just don't know what to expect since it didn't go the way the cycle was explained to me by our trainer.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

at my job we deal with a lot of in seasons labs. although each bitch differs, as a standard we start checking for "out of season" on day 15... after 3 consecutive clean days the discharge is generally done. we also rarely see flagging from the girls that are kenneled alone.


----------

